# parkinson's help!



## duke01 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi my father in law is 66 and suffering fast from parkinson's. He has been given medication that will be effective for 7 years. I have read about medical tests done in Israel with promising out comes. Now, i am growing purple kush witch is ment to be very helpfull with tremors and muscle stiffness but all research has shown patients just smoking cannabis, will eating it have the same medicinal effects? Eg: tincture, canna butter, and oils? Also does anyone medicate for parkinson's and how are the effects of the disease after consuming?


----------



## cannadan (Apr 25, 2015)




----------

